# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Советы начинающему паломнику

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, приближается время весеннего ежегодного фестиваля в 
Индии - Гаурапурнимы.
Кто-то из вас едет в Дхаму впервые. Позвольте помочь вам собраться в 
путь и также позвольте для вашего успешного паломничества предложить вам 
 основные рекомендации, правила поведения в самых могущественных святых 
местах Индии. Этот материал подготовлен на основе наставлений старших 
вайшнавов и духовных учителей ИСККОН и на основе некоторого личного опыта.

                                                Ваши слуги Лаванья Сар д.д. и Матхурачандрика д.д.


НЕКОТОРЫЕ МОМЕНТЫ ЭТИКЕТА и перечень необходимых вещей, 
которые нужно взять с собой в Дхаму.
Что необходимо взять с собой в Индию?
1.	Загранпаспорт и билет на самолёт (для сохранности рекомендуем иметь специальную набедренную сумочку, которую можно было бы прятать под верхней одеждой). 
2.	Необходимая для паломничества сумма денег в иностранной валюте – в долларах или ЕВРО (и сумма в рублях, необходимая для проезда из аэропорта до своего места жительства на обратном пути).
3.	Спальный мешок
4.	Туалетные принадлежности
5.	Маленький фонарик
6.	Навесной замок для двери вашей комнаты в гостинице с тремя ключами
7.	Маленькие замочки для дорожных сумок (чтобы в гостиницах спокойно их оставлять и в поездах)
8.	Кипятильник для нагрева воды (если Вы нуждаетесь в горячей воде)
9.	Бельевая веревка (5-10 метров) и несколько прищепок.
10.	Необходимые Вам лекарства, смягчающий крем.
11.	Духовная одежда (2-3 комплекта) и одежда для омовения, головной убор от солнца.
12.	Тёплые вещи (свитер, шерстяной чадар, шарф, носки)
13.	Будильник
14.	Тапочки или легкую обувь (обувь должна быть удобной, чтобы Вы могли проходить в ней большие расстояния при необходимости)
15.	Салфетки, лучше влажные.
16.	Лота или кружка для питья, ложка.
17.	Тетрадь, ручка.
      Примечание: Чтобы не  усложнять своей поездки, не берите с собой слишком много других вещей. К тому же учтите, что при возвращении из Индии вам придется платить в аэропорту за каждый килограмм перевеса 6,5-8$, в зависимости от авиакомпании.

                                    Важные советы и правила для паломников:

      1. Внутреннее настроение.

1.	Совершая паломничество в группе преданных, очень важно помнить, что от умонастроения даже одного члена группы зависит успех в паломничестве всех остальных, поэтому постарайтесь сохранять энтузиазм во время всего времени нашего пребывания в дхаме и не позволяйте своему уму впадать в депрессию, в критическое и оскорбительное умонастроение и лень.
2.	Старайтесь во всём полагаться на Кришну и сохранять умонастроение того, что всё, происходящее с Вами во время паломничества, является милостью для Вас, направляемой непосредственной рукой Кришны и предназначенной для Вашего вечного блага. Поэтому важно принимать всё происходящее с благодарностью в сердце и избегать склонности критиковать и обвинять других. Сохраняйте уважение в сердце ко всем, кто встретится Вам, в том числе если это собака, обезьяна и т.п. и являйте пример идеального поведения вайшнава ИСККОН в знак благодарности Шриле Прабхупаде и ответственности перед ним.
3.	Помните, что войти в Дхаму и преодолеть её внешнее покрытие можно только по милости духовного учителя, по милости Дхамы и благодаря внимательному повторению святого имени Кришны в очень смиренном настроении. Поэтому старайтесь повторить свои круги в утреннее время с предельной для Вас концентрацией и преданностью.
4.	Поскольку приблизиться к Кришне могут только те, кто стал слугой других вайшнавов,  воспользуйтесь этой невероятной удачей быть в кругу преданных и используйте любую возможность служения им. Как только вы начинаете заниматься искренним служением преданным в Дхаме, вы сразу же попадаете под влияние внутренней энергии Кришны. 
5.	Старайтесь действовать так, чтобы окружающим Вас преданным было удобно, даже если Вам нужно пожертвовать своим благополучием ради этого. Мы должны проявлять терпение и смирение, жертвовать своим ложным эго. Такое умонастроение удовлетворяет духовного учителя, Шрилу Прабхупаду и привлекает Кришну.
6.	Женщины, дети и преданные пожилого возраста являются объектами особой заботы и всем мужчинам необходимо помнить об этом и всячески её оказывать.
7.	Поскольку организация поездки группы требует немалых усилий со стороны организаторов, пожалуйста, сохраняйте позитивное настроение, старайтесь помочь им и принимайте с благодарностью то, что Вам выделяют как Вашу долю (места в гостиницах, поездах, автобусах и т.п.). 
8.	Шаралата – «простота» — это качество Вайшнава. Старайтесь быть открытыми и простыми во взаимоотношениях с другими преданными.

         2. Советы для Вашей безопасности.

1	Не позволяйте незнакомым людям входить в Вашу комнату.
2	Всегда держите Вашу комнату закрытой и для этого используйте свой замок.
3	Храните Ваши паспорт, деньги, билет на самолёт, драгоценности и другие ценности в надёжном месте. При возможности закрывайте ценные вещи в сейфах, которые предоставляются в храмах ИСККОН (при этом также используйте свой собственный замок).
4	Остерегайтесь воров-карманников, когда Вы находитесь в людном месте. Лучше всего не носите с собой большие суммы денег, а сумму, находящуюся с Вами, держите в поясной сумочке под одеждой.
5	Не оставляйте свои сумки, фотоаппараты, телефоны, и другие вещи без присмотра.
6	Всегда пейте только чистую бутылочную воду или профильтрованную воду, если Вы точно уверены, что она пригодна для употребления. Не пейте воду из случайных кранов на улицах и в гостиницах, даже если там и будет написано «Питьевая вода».
7	Не покупайте никакой (кроме фруктов) пищи в индийских лавках. Если Вы хотите всё же сделать это, то уточните сначала у организаторов поездки, где и что можно покупать.
8	Всегда тщательно мойте руки перед едой, а также фрукты, посуду и т.п. нужно обязательно тщательно вымыть. Помните, что большинство инфекционных болезней в Индии переносятся пылью.
9	Во Вриндаване будьте особо осторожны и держите Ваши очки в кармане даже когда перемешаетесь на рикше, ибо обезьяны могут стащить их. Также не носите открыто фрукты и другие продукты, чтобы избежать нападения обезьян. Не развивайте отношения с обезьянами, подкармливая их, и не враждуйте с ними. И в том и другом случае Вы можете пострадать. Лучше всего поддерживать с ними нейтральные отношения.
10	При любых симптомах болезни сразу же сообщайте старшему группы и обращайтесь к доктору. В Индии особые формы инфекций и лекарства, которые обычно помогают Вам в России, могут оказаться в Индии бесполезными.
11	Не отправляйтесь в одиночестве принять омовение в Ганге, Ямуне и других святых реках и водоемах. Ходите на омовение группой. Не заходите далеко в воду, даже если Вы хорошо плаваете. Не ныряйте в воду с лодок и высоких берегов.
12	Не задерживайтесь допоздна в городе и возвращайтесь в свою комнату в гостинице до 20.00.
13	Не доверяйте уличным торговцам и покупайте вещи в тех местах, которые будут рекомендованы Вам опытными преданными.

         3. Этикет поведения.

1.	Поездки на рикше. Всегда договаривайтесь о стоимости проезда заранее и, если Вы едете не одни, уточняйте, на сколько человек рассчитана эта цена. Никогда не ругайтесь с водителями рикш из-за оплаты проезда и при необходимости обращайтесь к помощи опытных преданных. Но лучше всего просто отдать рикшавале ту сумму, которую он просит. Все это –  игра для местных индусов, для любого вайшьи, они выросли в этой лиле и Кришна учит нас щедрости через них Никогда не управляйте рикшой сами. Преданные в шафрановой одежде никогда не должны сидеть с женщиной в одной рикше. Женщины никогда не должны возвращаться в гостиницу одни после наступления темноты.
2.	Питание. Не ешьте публично на улице или за чайными столиками вне храмов ИСККОН. Это не только опасно для Вашего здоровья, но и создаёт плохую репутацию обществу Прабхупады  в целом. Пожалуйста, помните правило: вайшнавы никогда не едят и не спят на публике. Если Вы купили какую-то пищу или напиток вне храма, примите это, вернувшись в храм, или свою комнату. Особенно женщины не должны никогда, ни при каких обстоятельствах сидеть на улицах за чайными столиками.
3.	Посещение Храмов. Фотографировать во многих храмах запрещено. Всегда спрашивайте вначале – можно ли, и только потом фотографируйте или пользуйтесь видеокамерой. Иначе Ваш фотоаппарат или видеокамера могут быть справедливо разбиты служителями храма. Не пытайтесь фотографировать тайком, это наверняка будет замечено и вызовет дебаты со священнослужителями, что испортит всю атмосферу и помешает не только Вам, но и всем остальным преданным получить благо от посещения этого места.
Не заносите Вашу обувь в сумке в храмы. Во множестве храмов не разрешается входить даже в носках. Смиренно следуйте этим правилам. Остерегайтесь уличных торговцев, карманников и так называемых «экскурсоводов», предлагающих свои услуги в некоторых храмах. Если Вас будут беспокоить агрессивные «панды (брахманы-священнослужители)», лучше вообще игнорировать их или дать им небольшое пожертвование, чтобы они оставили Вас в покое. Ни в коем случае не спорьте с ними и избегайте критики в их адрес.
                        Совершая парикраму по храма, риходя в храм группой, не отрывайтесь от неё и делайте то, что делают старший вашей группы и старшие ее члены. Не поддавайтесь на чьи-либо уговоры отойти в сторону. Вежливо укажите на старшего и оставайтесь в группе преданных.
Очень важно оставлять небольшие пожертвования в каждом храме, который Вы посещаете. Пожалуйста, учтите это – это часть культуры Вайшнавов. Пожертвования лучше отдавать непосредственно служителю на алтаре или положить в предназначенный для этого ящик. Не делайте пожертвований менее 1 рупии, ибо эти монеты не принимаются на рынке. Но основные пожертвования нужно делать в храмы ИСККОН в Индии, поскольку мы – члены семьи Прабхупады.
4.	Внешний вид. Пожалуйста, всегда украшайте свой лоб знаком тилака. Носите чистую и опрятную вайшнавскую!!!одежду. Женщины должны носить сари и держать свои головы и тела, включая живот, прикрытыми всё время. В Индии женщины не омываются в купальниках, поэтому не делайте этого и используйте для этого специальную одежду. При этом эта одежда должна быть достаточно плотной. Принимать омовение женщинам необходимо в отдалении от мужчин. Мужчины должны носить чистые дхоти и курты. 
5.	Комната в гостинице. Используйте свой замок для двери в Вашей комнате. Не храните пищу в Вашей комнате, поскольку это может привлечь множество насекомых, особенно муравьёв. Ежедневно убирайте комнату и поддерживайте в ней чистоту. Будьте осторожны, не оставляйте ключи от комнаты висящими в замке снаружи двери, чтобы кто-то не украл их. В случае пропажи ключа сразу же замените замок. Не оставляйте окна открытыми, когда оставляете комнату, чтобы обезьяны или кто-либо еще не могли влезть туда. Даже когда Вы находитесь в комнате, держите двери закрытыми изнутри, чтобы не позволять войти в нее обезьянам.
6.	Интоксикации. Остерегайтесь людей (включая так называемых «преданных»), торгующих и употребляющих интоксикации, особенно наркотики. Не принимайте ничего от незнакомых людей, даже если они говорят, что это «махапрасад», либо возьмите его, но не ешьте, до тех пор, пока не убедитесь у старших и опытных преданных, что его можно съесть.
7.	Дисциплина. Совершая паломничество в группе, важно следовать дисциплине и не проявлять упрямство, гордость, эгоизм и склонность к индивидуализму. Необходимо следовать руководству менеджера группы и взаимодействовать с ним в настроении помощи и послушания.
            Примечание:  Помните, что Вы представляете Шрилу Прабхупаду. Старайтесь во всех обстоятельствах вести себя так, чтобы сохранять хорошую репутацию искконовскому Храму, и нашему Обществу. Мы смиренно просим мужчин и женщин  избегать свободного общения и не смешиваться друг с другом во время парикрам, харинам и при посещении храмов. Такое поведение очень оскорбительно в Дхаме. Мы также просим женщин не общаться с местными мужчинами.

       4. Возможное служение в Святой Дхаме:
1.	Всегда слушаться старшего группы и помогать ему во всем
2.	Всегда  (чаще) улыбаться и быть в умиротворенном и вдохновленном состоянии
3.	Делиться и угощать вайшнавов прасадом и Маха-прасадом (особенно тех, кто отсутствовал на парикраме из-за болезни)
4.	Покупая себе фрукты, можно купить заодно и другим преданным
5.	Подготовить преданным группы место для принятия прасада (расстелить ковры и т.д.)
6.	Раздавать прасад и отложить прасад отсутствующим
7.	Угостить преданных чаранамритой (вода, которой омывали Божество)
8.	Убрать место после принятия прасада другими преданными
9.	Помочь другим преданным приобрести Маха-прасад, кавачи, кантхималы и т.д.
10.	Если у кого-то из преданных есть Божества, можно купить Им фрукты, цветы или сделать гирлянду. А можно спросить, какая еще нужна этому человеку помощь
11.	Выступать в роле переводчика, помогать тем, кто не знает языка
12.	Помочь сделать покупки в магазинах, если Вы уже опытны в этом
13.	Можно помочь купить Маха-прасад и сувениры преданным, находящимся в России
14.	Помощь больным (личное внимание, лекарства, делиться с ними впечатлениями о парикраме, поднимать им настроение, вдохновлять и поддерживать)
15.	Делать преданным массаж, можно взять с собой гхи для стоп (на ночь)
16.	Оказывать материальная помощь пострадавшим (тем, кого обокрали) или малоимущим
17.	Помочь преданным:
- одеть вайшнавскую одежду начинающим (сари, дхоти)
- нанести тилаку (тем, кто не знает)
- научить их танцевать
- побрить голову
- нести аппаратуру во время харинамы
- разбудить соседа на харинаму и утреннюю программу
- донести тяжелые вещи (особенно женщинам, пенсионерам и инвалидам)
- поделиться чадаром, когда утром в храме бывает прохладно
- одолжить песенник на программе в храме; а можно еще до поездки распечатать несколько основных вайшнавских бхаджанов, которые поются на службах в каждом храме ИСККОН – очень полезное практическое служение преданным)
- открыть дверь перед преданными, идущими с детьми или с вещами
- помочь спуститься с рикши, с лестницы, помочь перейти дорогу (особенно пожилым женщинам и инвалидам), быть внимательными к любому на улицах Дхамы
- поделиться Вайшнавской одеждой
- поделиться порошком, мылом, прищепками
- поделиться или купить средства от комаров
- поделиться водой на парикрамах (можно взять с собой побольше специально)
      19. Помочь купить билеты на ж/д (если Вы опытны в этом)
      20. Находить время для ответов на вопросы преданных
      21. Тактично! давать практические советы в поведении
      22. Наладить отношения с менеджером и помочь другим сделать то же самое
      23. Помощь руководителям в организации поездки группы
      24. Интересоваться проблемами друг друга
      25. Терпеть чужую глупость, терпеть все, что может не понравится в другом 
      26. Чутко реагировать на потребности друг друга, на настроение друг друга
      27. Убрать комнату за соседа, мыть пол, протирать пыль в том месте, где живете
      28. Участвовать с энтузиазмом в киртанах и вовлекать других
      29. Помогать знакомиться друг с другом
      30. Поздравлять с Днем Рождения преданных
      31. Старшие могут индивидуально проводить по святым местам желающих 
      32. Приглашать преданных на омовение в океане или др. священных реках и кундах, когда идете группой
      33. Давать читать книги или читать всем вместе
      34. Помочь позвонить в Россию, подсказать, откуда лучше звонить
      35. Помочь обменять деньги (если Вы опытны в этом)
      36. Одалживать гамчу при посещении кунд
      37. Помыть обувь преданных после парикрамы
      38. Помочь сделать фото, поделиться диском, флешкой…
      39. Составить кому-то компанию в парикраме
      40. Молиться за других преданных, за родственников и друзей
      41. Жертвовать в храмы
      42. Следить за вещами преданных во время купания
      43. Держать в поле зрения купающихся детей, помогать родителям и одиноким мамам
      44. Делиться кремом от загара (от ожогов)
      45. Когда едете один на рикше, можно подобрать преданных, идущих по пути
      46. Вести киртан
      47. Покормить обезьян и других жителей Дхамы
      48. Сглаживать конфликты
      49. Не забывать простые вещи:
          - здороваться
          - благодарить преданных и Господа
          - желать всем духовного счастья
          - желать спокойной ночи ближним
          - делать комплименты друг другу
          - не шуметь (особенно с утра и вечером, когда другие могут отдыхать)
          - нигде не хлопать дверью
          - искренне, от души давать благословения преданным, когда они просят об этом
      50. Написать сценарий для спектакля, организовать преданных для культ-программы.
      51. Ставить сценки, исполнять песни, стихи и т.д. на вайшнавские, вдохновляющие в сознании Кришны, темы.
      52. Помогать размещать вещи преданных в машинах и поездах
      53. Если кто-то живет в другой гостинице, то можно помочь ему или ей дойти до нее вечером.
      54. ВЗЯТЬ ЧУЖОЙ ГРУЗ НА ОБРАТНОЙ ДОРОГЕ, ЕСЛИ У КОГО-ТО из преданных группы ПЕРЕВЕС
      55. Быть внимательными друг к другу, послужить всегда найдется – кому и как.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> 6.	Навесной замок для двери вашей комнаты в гостинице с тремя ключами
> 9.	Бельевая веревка (5-10 метров) и несколько прищепок.
> 10.	 смягчающий крем
> 13.	Будильник
> 15.	Салфетки, лучше влажные.
> 17.	Тетрадь, ручка.
>       .


6.два замка лучше- в комнатах металлические шкафы,их тоже на замок можно закрыть
 9.бельевую веревку и прищепки вполне можно в индии купить,в любой лавке  с пластмассой.
10.тоже самое.в любой аптеке,или лавочке,очень хороший Викко турмерик,он смягчает,и от солнца зашищает одновременно.
еще можно в России купить медицинский клей БФ6-его можно нанести на рану,порез,он застывает пленкой и держится достаточно долго,предохраняя рану от грязи.а вот бактирецидный пластырь для мозолей на ногах тоже из РОссии надо прихватить-здесь только пластиковые,недышащие.под ними мокнет только все.
13.в телефоне у всех есть.зачем еще будильник тащить?
15-17.тоже самое-в любой лавке можно купить в Индии.

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, а  спальный мешок -это обязательно?
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, а  спальный мешок -это обязательно?
> Мои поклоны.


Если планируете пройти парикраму по Навадвипе и ночевать в лагере, то спальный мешок обязательно нужен. Да и в гостиницах лучше его расстегнуть и постелить на кровать, т.к. кровати там не очень чистые.

Спальный мешок можно дешево купить в Индии. В Дели возле вокзала продают, на входе в Майн Базар.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Есть две основные проблемы со здоровьем в Индии - понос и простуда.

1.Чтобы избежать простуды, не следует переедать, особенно тяжелых сладостей, хотя аппетит будет вас потталкивать к этому,особенно во время пиров.Не жадничайте,это не тот случай! Недомогание может испортить вам несколько дней паломничества!

  Пара тяжелых сладостей на ночь может вас вырубить на сл.утро - в Индии другой энергетический режим организма. Нельзя также перегреваться(надо закрывать голову от солнца и пить почаще на жаре) и спать под вентилятором или кондиционером , хотя это так заманчиво,пить ледяные газированные напитки бесполезно и даже опасно - они не утоляют жажду, и могут привести к простуде.Лучше пить чистую воду или жидкость кокоса( даб ) .Если все - таки простыли ,лучше отлежаться,т.к. течение болезни совсем другое, чем дома,температура зашкаливает, иногда на грани потери сознания.Лучше сразу обратиться к врачам на территории храма, если таковые есть - они дают аюрведические порошки, и если повезет,то утром простуды как не бывало!

2.Понос бывает от переедания и от нечистоты(инфекции) . В этом состоянии надо много пить, так как частый стул приводит к обезвоживанию тела.Лучше поститься на несладких жидкостях.Есть одно уникальное средство,называется,,Сад - исабгол,,  или ,,Испагол,, - это шелуха семян подорожника индийского.Стоит копейки, доступна в любой продуктовой или хоз.лавке. Это порошкообразная масса, ее хорошо принимать с молоком или 
йогуртом, 2-3 чайные ложки на стакан, развести и выпить. В кишечнике масса эта впитывает жижу(бррррррр,сорри) , разбухает и легко выводится, заодно чистя кишечник, понос прекращается. Можно совместить это с приемом легкого диетического блюда - йогурт плюс чиира (рисовые хлопья,не требуют варки) плюс испагол плюс бананы . Хлопья промыть чистой водой, смешать с йогуртом ,добавить испагол,пару небольших спелых бананов, размешать,помолиться Богу и есть на здоровье!
Если,однако,понос длится дольше пары дней ,а выделения кровянистые, то ,возможно , у вас инфекционная дизентерия , надо идти к врачу,принимать лекарства!

Пы.Сы. Ничто не дается так легко и не портит поездку так неожиданно, как небольшие разумные  меры предосторожности и недомогание в дороге.Желаю всем удачного паломничества. Харе Кришна ! Харе Рама ! Джая Шрила Прабхупад!

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна!
Очень вам признательна за эту важную информацию.
Харибол! 
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, волнует еще один не вполне скромный вопрос-какая сумма  необходима, если не шиковать и проживание и 2 разовое питание уже оплачено,не хочется чувствовать дискомфорт , но и лишнее оберегать нет желания. Понимаю вопрос не очень корректен, но все же.....  из расчета поездка 11 дней?
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Не ходите на Лой - Базар и в ювелирные лавки - все будет хорошо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> Дорогие преданные, волнует еще один не вполне скромный вопрос-какая сумма  необходима, если не шиковать и проживание и 2 разовое питание уже оплачено,не хочется чувствовать дискомфорт , но и лишнее оберегать нет желания. Понимаю вопрос не очень корректен, но все же.....  из расчета поездка 11 дней?
> Мои поклоны.


Если будут поездки - надо брать побольше. Цены на поезда примерно как в России. На покупки можно взять долларов 200-300.

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна!
Спасибо!!!
Буду полагаться на Кришну. Ювелирные лавки  не цель приезда, а вот подарки для преданных планирую, поэтому базар ,видимо ,не обойти...Да. а где лучше приобрести  небольшой алтарик?
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Харе Кришна!
> Спасибо!!!
> Буду полагаться на Кришну. Ювелирные лавки  не цель приезда, а вот подарки для преданных планирую, поэтому базар ,видимо ,не обойти...Да. а где лучше приобрести  небольшой алтарик?
> Мои поклоны.


в Москве)) см. раздел служение и услуги, объявление Триданди пр. он очень старый прекрасный преданный,делает аутентичные алтари...зачем возить за 39 земель?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

а про ювелиров...это вы здесь говорите, а там....другой ассортимент))

----------


## Елена Багавова

Если  это не секрет, какой ассортимент  у ювелиров столь заманчив....?
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Если  это не секрет, какой ассортимент  у ювелиров столь заманчив....?
> Мои поклоны.


Вы женщина, не мне вам объяснять, там увидите...только не покупайте изумруды и рубины на перепродажу в России, в надежде поездку окупить , ,,и кое-что заработать,,.И вообще, цель паломничества не в этом.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> в Москве)) см. раздел служение и услуги, объявление Триданди пр. он очень старый прекрасный преданный,делает аутентичные алтари...зачем возить за 39 земель?


простите, алтари в разделе Лой - Базар

----------


## Елена Багавова

Цель моей поездки- паломничество , не коммерция. Лучше дайте совет что можно привезти в качестве подарков для преданных....
Пожалуйста,... а насчет алтаря - ведь он будет  с Вриндавана!!! Харибол!!!
Мои поклоны.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

насчет алтаря..нет смысла везти,пусть хоть даже из Вриндавана-мрамор никак не получится-он у Вас по весу не пойдет,да и если даже в багаж-ведь разобьют во время погрузки-разгрузки самолета.
дерево...дерево в Индии ОЧЕНь ОЧЕНь дорогое.если качественное..не думаю,что во Вриндаване такое найдете,а клееное из фанеры трехслойной не будете же вести?
к тому же если Вы хотите именно заказать по нужным Вам размерам-во Вриндаване этот номер не пройдет,они будут тянуть до последнего дня,а потом еще и надбавку с Вас стребуют за срочность,за сложность работы-да за что угодно.
настоятел-но советую не везти алтарь с Индии.

----------


## Елена Багавова

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные...Очень волнует вопрос правильного омовения в священных реках и кундах(какие мантры читать и как правильно это делать).Мои поклоны.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> 2.	Необходимая для паломничества сумма денег в иностранной валюте – в долларах или ЕВРО (и сумма в рублях, необходимая для проезда из аэропорта до своего места жительства на обратном пути).


По этому поводу вопрос. Как я понял, преданные таскают все деньги с собой наличными? И при этом опасаются воров. А почему нельзя положить на пластиковую карточку и снимать по мере необходимости? Или в местах паломничества это еще не развито?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> По этому поводу вопрос. Как я понял, преданные таскают все деньги с собой наличными? И при этом опасаются воров. А почему нельзя положить на пластиковую карточку и снимать по мере необходимости? Или в местах паломничества это еще не развито?


Теперь уже можно. Все развивается.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Теперь уже можно. Все развивается.


С процентами при снятии ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Теперь уже можно. Все развивается.


То есть сейчас лучше на карточке деньги везти в Индию, а не наличными?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> То есть сейчас лучше на карточке деньги везти в Индию, а не наличными?


Лучше поговорить с теми, кто ездит с карточками. Года три-четыре назад еще было мало точек, где можно снять деньги. Теперь уже больше.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> С процентами при снятии ?


Конечно.

----------


## ОльгаО

> С процентами при снятии ?


комиссия небольшая взимается - процента 1,5. Но все равно так выгодней, чем путешествовать с наличными. Если вы берете наличные доллары или евро с собой, то соответственно это надо перевести из рублей в доллары в России, а в Индии из долларов в рупии. А при снятии с карточки (если рублевый счет) напрямую переводится рубль в рупию - без обкружных маневров с долларом. Ну и плюс с карточкой безопасней, чем с наличными разгуливать. Банкоматы есть абсолютно везде, это совершенно не проблема.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Карточку тоже могут украсть. Если преданный возит с собой наличность, то лучше разделить ее на несколько частей и хранить в разных местах. В случае кражи или потери пропадет лишь одна часть.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> комиссия небольшая взимается - процента 1,5. Но все равно так выгодней, чем путешествовать с наличными.


Не соглашусь. Брал с собой карту и обналичивал в банкомате возле Кришна-Баларам мандира. Потом, по возвращении посчитал, что если бы взял с собой евро, то было бы гораздо выгоднее. Но именно евро, а не доллары. Ну и конечно, со всеми правилами предосторожности.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Карточку тоже могут украсть. Если преданный возит с собой наличность, то лучше разделить ее на несколько частей и хранить в разных местах. В случае кражи или потери пропадет лишь одна часть.


карточек тоже лечше иметь несколько - например, хотя б две, которые прикручены к одному счёту. Одну потерял - заблокировал и пользуйся второй :smilies:  А если наличку потерял - то уже всё, без возврата.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Не соглашусь. Брал с собой карту и обналичивал в банкомате возле Кришна-Баларам мандира. Потом, по возвращении посчитал, что если бы взял с собой евро, то было бы гораздо выгоднее. Но именно евро, а не доллары. Ну и конечно, со всеми правилами предосторожности.


ну если не на долго ехать, то можно взять и валюту, которая в тот конкретный момент выгодней для конвертирования. А если на долго - то хоть евро, хоть доллар могут упасть за это время. 
Плюс, вот что мне не нравится в плане обмена денег на месте, (ну если в аэропорту не все обменял) - это то, что если местность маленькая, вроде Вриндавана, то если где-то раз обменял - то потом о наличии конкретной суммы денег у тебя будут знать и сам обменщик и все его подельники (например, таксист или присматривающий за интернет кафе, которые относятся к той же конторе). Мало того, что во Вриндаване раз прокатился на рикше - то потом все рикшеры будут знать и ашрам, в котором остановился, и номер твоей комнаты... так еще и могут грабителей навести

----------


## Caturmurti das

> ну если в аэропорту не все обменял


в индийских аэропортах грабительский курс, плюс ещё удержат комиссию.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> в индийских аэропортах грабительский курс, плюс ещё удержат комиссию.


По опыту моих поездок как раз в аэропортах был самый выгодный курс. И там много обменников, среди которых можно было найти те, которые комиссию за обмен не берут.
Последний раз я был в Индии в 2009 году. Может, уже что-то поменялось с тех пор.

----------


## Caturmurti das

> По опыту моих поездок как раз в аэропортах был самый выгодный курс. И там много обменников, среди которых можно было найти те, которые комиссию за обмен не берут.
> Последний раз я был в Индии в 2009 году. Может, уже что-то поменялось с тех пор.


Первые поездки я тоже менял в аэропортах, даже договаривался о более лучшем курсе чем заявлен и отмене комиссии. Но, как раз в период вашей последней поездки, ситуация изменилась. Разница курса в аэропорту и во Вриндаване, Маяпуре, Пури может составлять 3-4 рупии. Соответственно с каждых 100$ это 300-400 рупий.

----------


## Caturmurti das

Перед поездкой можно узнать курс рупии на международном рынке. 
http://ru.exchange-rates.org/Rate/USD/INR 
http://ru.exchange-rates.org/Rate/EUR/INR

----------


## ОльгаО

да, в том-то и дело - во всех местах возьмут по-разному комиссию, поэтому лучше пользоваться карточкой - системы типа VISA, MasterCard переведут из рубля в рупию, придерживаясь того курса, который реально существует на тот день

----------


## Кеша

А что насчёт MasterCard европейского банка в долларах: можно ли снимать в долларах непосредственно (выдают ли банкоматы)? Если да, то в какой валюте снимать выгоднее и целесообразнее?

По поводу комиссий вопрос... Обычно комиссию устанавливает банк-эмитент. Например, снимая в России с карты европейского банка, российские банки никаких комиссий не удерживают, все расходы по конвертации и тарифам - только на стороне зарубежного банка-эмитента (грубо говоря, списывают со счёта чуть больше, чем вы сняли). Я всегда думал, что это стандартные условия работы международных платёжных систем MasterCard и Visa.
Правильно ли я понял, что в Индии комиссия снимается дважды: и банком-эмитентом по тарифу, и индийским банком, выдающим наличку через банкомат?
Существуют ли ограничения по выдаче за одну транзакцию?

----------


## Кеша

UPD: я хочу сказать, что вот эту комиссию 1.5%, 2%, 5% устанавливает не индийский банк, а ваш российский. Т.е. это всё равно, что снимать в России через АТМ "вражеского" банка-конкурента. *Поэтому в одном и том же банкомате у разных людей могут снять разную комиссию по причине разных тарифов банков-эмитентов карт.*
Таким образом, если в тарифах вашего банка указана комиссия снятия не в процентах, а в абсолютных цифрах, то получается очень выгодно снимать большие суммы. Например, если мой банк-эмитент берёт за факт транзакции через "вражеский" банкомат не процент, а фиксированную сумму (например, 2$), то вы будете терять только эти 2$ и еще совсем немного за кросс-конвертацию (если в той же валюте, то и её не будет). Комиссию за кросс-конвертацию можно вообще не учитывать по причине её незначительности: обычно это очень выгодно, т.к. курс устанавливается самой системой MasterCard и сравним с курсом мировых центробанков. Получается даже выгоднее, чем просто в отделениях местных банков менять по их курсам.
Именно поэтому, когда человек не снимает наличку, а расплачивается картой в магазине за границей, то он практически ничего не теряет, т.к. в этом случае присутствует только минимальная копеечка за конвертацию.
К сожалению, обычно банки-эмитенты дерут бешеные проценты за обналичку в чужих банкоматах, поэтому-то у людей и сложился стереотип, что обналичивать невыгодно. Но тут мы можем сами выбирать банк-эмитент, смотря на их тарифы...

Если выбрать банк с комиссией в абсолютных цифрах, то за каждую транзакцию мы будем терять только эту фиксированную сумму, что очень облегчает подсчёт и не зависит от размера суммы.
У нас в России есть банк, который разрешает снимать во "вражеских" банкоматах (по всему миру!) вообще без комиссии с его стороны.

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

А еще в Индии частая проблемма, это когда банкомат съедает вашу карту и назад не отдает! В основном такое случается по причине перебрев с электроэнергией. Счет вы в таком случае заблокируете, а вот деньги сможете снять, только по приезду домой, после обращения в банк, где была выдана карта. Поэтому в банке мне настоятельно не рекомендовали пользоваться в Индии банкоматами и снимать деньги только через кассу.

----------


## Кеша

> А еще в Индии частая проблемма, это когда банкомат съедает вашу карту и назад не отдает! В основном такое случается по причине перебрев с электроэнергией. Счет вы в таком случае заблокируете, а вот деньги сможете снять, только по приезду домой, после обращения в банк, где была выдана карта. Поэтому в банке мне настоятельно не рекомендовали пользоваться в Индии банкоматами и снимать деньги только через кассу.


Решение очень простое. Нужно просто выпустить дополнительную карту к тому же счёту и ехать с двумя. Выпуск бесплатен, доп.карта бесплатна в обслуживании. Таким образом, если одну карту банкомат "скушает", то у вас будет всегда вторая для доступа к тем же денежкам.

Плюсом такого подхода является ещё и то, что дополнительной карте можно назначать отдельные лимиты. Можно устанавливать небольшие суммы и ходить без опасений потери всех денег (даже в случае применения паяльника, деньги снимут только в пределах заданного ограничения).
Лимиты, при необходимости снятия больших сумм, меняются в интернет-банке с компьютера в два клика.
Так же это удобно для супругов - доп.карту выпустить можно на любое имя и пользоваться одним счётом.

----------


## ОльгаО

Кеша,



> А что насчёт MasterCard европейского банка в долларах: можно ли снимать в долларах непосредственно (выдают ли банкоматы)? Если да, то в какой валюте снимать выгоднее и целесообразнее?


нет, в Индии снять наличные в банкомате можно только в рупиях.



> По поводу комиссий вопрос... Обычно комиссию устанавливает банк-эмитент. Например, снимая в России с карты европейского банка, российские банки никаких комиссий не удерживают, все расходы по конвертации и тарифам - только на стороне зарубежного банка-эмитента (грубо говоря, списывают со счёта чуть больше, чем вы сняли). Я всегда думал, что это стандартные условия работы международных платёжных систем MasterCard и Visa.
>  Правильно ли я понял, что в Индии комиссия снимается дважды: и банком-эмитентом по тарифу, и индийским банком, выдающим наличку через банкомат?


по-разному, некоторые индийские банки берут комиссию, некоторые - нет. Если берут - в основном в абсолютных цифрах.



> Существуют ли ограничения по выдаче за одну транзакцию?


да, обычно ограничение до 10-20 тыс рупий за транзакцию



> Комиссию за кросс-конвертацию можно вообще не учитывать по причине её незначительности: обычно это очень выгодно, т.к. курс устанавливается самой системой MasterCard и сравним с курсом мировых центробанков. Получается даже выгоднее, чем просто в отделениях местных банков менять по их курсам.
>  Именно поэтому, когда человек не снимает наличку, а расплачивается картой в магазине за границей, то он практически ничего не теряет, т.к. в этом случае присутствует только минимальная копеечка за конвертацию.


абсолютно согласна!! поэтому и говорю, что картой пользоваться гораздо выгодней, чем возить с собой доллары-евро и менять их на месте с абсолютно вольно придуманным курсом

Сбербанк, кстати, как банк-эмитент берет 0,7% за обналичивание своих карт в любых других банках (неважно заграницей или дома). Плюс ну еще максимум 1% возьмёт индийский банк выдающий наличные из банкомата. - В итоге, получается вовсе немного. А сколько можно переплатить при живом обмене - этого никогда наперед не знаешь. Так что зачем рисковать. На деле ведь места , где можно обменять наличные, - выбор их ограничен. Одна контора не работает, другая не имеет нужной суммы в данный момент и т.п. - в итоге приходится менять там, где курс не устраивает. А с картой всегда знаешь, что даже если один банкомат из пяти работает и выдает деньги - то тебя не ограбят.

Да, есть вообще банки-эмитенты, которые не берут комиссий. - это идеальный вариант.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Решение очень простое. Нужно просто выпустить дополнительную карту к тому же счёту и ехать с двумя.


вот и я о том же писала уже. Две карты к одному счёту.
А вообще, лично у меня и у моих знакомых индийские банкоматы никогда не зажёвывали карт. Если осторожно пользоваться и всё внимательно читать и не нажимать куда не надо - никто карту не зажуёт  :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

А как происходит снятие комиссии индийским банком? Меньше выдает налички, чем запраштвали или сколько надо, но больше снимает?

----------


## ОльгаО

Кеша,
второе, разумеется.

----------


## Кеша

Да, кстати, у самой системы VISA есть комиссия за трансграничный платёж, у MasterCard она равна нулю. Т.е выгоднее пользоваться именно Мастеркардом.

----------


## Кеша

Кому интересно, как рассчитываются комиссии по пластиковым картам, может почитать здесь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

При обмене наличности, однозначно, надо брать с собой Евро, а не Доллары. Это значительно выгоднее. По моему опыту лучший курс дает обычно Thomas Cook Bank. Их офис есть в аэропорту Дели.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А прививки какие-то делают перед Индией? Мне тут советуют от гепатита, но как то всё это мутно  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> А прививки какие-то делают перед Индией? Мне тут советуют от гепатита, но как то всё это мутно


про прививки в соседней теме было. 
Надо сделать от гепатита А и Б - это просто обязательно!!
а также от брюшного тифа; 
желательно ещё от бешенства (ну там прививка просто оттягивает наступление результата от укуса);  
ну и АКДС если плановую прививку не получали которая раз в 10 лет всем делается обязательно

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я ехала в Индию без единой прививки-прожила почти 3 года-ничего не случилось.надо просто голову на плечах иметь.не сесть где попало,воду только бутелированную.
от столбняка все же посоветовала бы сдеалть вакцину,от бешенства тоже-мало ли.и прививка ничего не оттягивает в этом случае,что за деза-просто у вируса бешенства может быть долгий инкубационный периодд,а у вакцины более короткий срок начала ддействия-поэтому и колят после укуса,но елси не повезет,и вирус активируется раньше вакцины-т у же ничего не поможет-от бешенства нет лекарств.так же как и от столбняка.
я бы еще узнала насчет полио.АКДС не считаю нужным.для вакцины гепатиа нужно 2-3 месяцачтобы она стала действовать-так что если сделать прививку-то за такой срок до начала поездки в Индию.

----------


## ОльгаО

АКДС - это и есть от столбняка в том числе (расшифровка - коклюш, дифтерия,столбняк)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Поспрашивал тут у одесских паломников... никто никаких прививок не делал, и вообще говорят что Индия в плане санитарии (точнее, антисанитарии) неотлична от одесского "Привоза" летом (недалеко от которого я живу), так что опыт выживания у всех одесситов есть  :biggrin1:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я в курсе,что значит АКДС,не считаю целесообразным делать ее.
нечего ослаблять организм коклюшем и дифтерией.
риск ими заразится в Индии-не выше ,чем в России.

----------


## ОльгаО

коклюша - не выше, а дифтерия очень даже процветает в Индии.
Это дело каждого, разумеется, делать или не делать. Я тоже знаю много людей, которые без прививок живут в Индии долгое время. И Юг России действительно летом не "хуже" Индии. Но ведь во время путешествия человек ведёт нестандартный образ жизни, питается часто вне дома и т.п., так что риск заболеваний всяких выше.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну не знаю,где там дифтерит распространен.
я  за 3 года не у знакомых взрослых,ни у детей не встречала.ни у соседей.точно знала бы-потому что там каждый чих обсуждается.за неимением других тем.
и я уже выше писала-что если питаться и пить где попало-то никакие прививки не помогут.
надо очень осторожно с этим.
хотя сама неоднократно ела с лотков,но муж как-то определяет у кого можно брать,а у кого-лучше не надо.ни разу не подвел.
но вот воду он мне нигде не разрешал пить-ну кроме как в ресторанах-начиная от 3х звезд.даже в Говиндас мы  со своей водой ходили.
а вот что действительно первым делом надо купить-это крем от комаров-Одомос,и не поскупиться на ночные фумигатор(плаг можно из России захватить,а саму жидкость лучше на месте купить,индийские лучше российских)-малярия крайне неприятная штука.

----------


## ОльгаО

на Юге дифтерия иногда вспыхивает

----------


## Narayani d.d.

дорогие прданные!
тут речь шла о замках... может кто-нибудь сфотографировать или описать, какие именно замки надо брать? я поняла, что висячие... а размер какой? какая дужка должна быть? если замок средних размеров и дужка относительно толстая - то есть вероятность, что дужка не пролезет в петлю и замок окажется бесполезным...
 и еще: а не может быть так, что могут не вскрывать замок, а снять его вместе с петлями  :smilies: 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Замок можно купить на месте,это лучше,чем тащить с собой.Если уж тащить,то гибкий велосипедный замок,он легкий и практичный во многих обстоятельствах,им можно и багаж пристегнуть к неподвижной точке,и дверь замкнуть,и использовать в качестве оружия при необходимости.Лучше с ключами,чем кодовый,потому что код обязательно забудется или будет легко подбираем(108;16108;1008;64;1728 и прочие стандартные номера).
Еще нужно взять мультитул и нитки с иголками,а так же складной нож для фруктов.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> а так же складной нож для фруктов.


Только нож нужно везти в багаже, а не в ручной клади. Иначе отберут на таможне. То же самое касается маникюрных ножниц.
Замки можно купить в Индии нормальные. Или хороший вариант с гибким велосипедным замком, как Ачьюта Риши подсказал.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Все железо сдавать в багаж,во избежании неприятных сюрпризов.
Особенно дотошны азиаты,они точно ничего не пропустят,это наши могут пропустить.Китайцы нашли у меня в портмоне лезвие,о котором я давно забыл.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

спасибо ответившим  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> Все железо сдавать в багаж,во избежании неприятных сюрпризов.
> Особенно дотошны азиаты,они точно ничего не пропустят,это наши могут пропустить.Китайцы нашли у меня в портмоне лезвие,о котором я давно забыл.


смотря какие азиаты. Вот в Пакистане позволяют в ручную кладь брать всё что угодно

----------

